# Polymer clay going to a customer in GA



## QuakerBoy (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for looking


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 21, 2017)

That is a really cool design!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Those are really pretty!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 21, 2017)

That's a fine looking design


----------



## QuakerBoy (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone.  The clay work is not my own.  It is done by a friend in Alabama.  She is a real artist.


----------

